# Ryobi tools



## something (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Im considering getting the Ryobi 4 piece lithium ion combo set. Has anyone used these tools before?? Are they as good as they claim they are, or are they just a waste?


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

First off this will probably be one of few if any positive remarks your going to get here about ryobi. Every body else loves to buy the biggest and most expensive stuff.
I have not tried the new lithium ion set yet. I have the old $170 18volt 8 piece set and it was the best deal out there then so the new stuff probably is too. I would not buy anything cheaper than ryobi even for home owner use. The 5-6-8 hundred dollar price tags of some of the other brands are not worth it to me. Just my 2c


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I have had Ryobi screw guns for disassembly and light repair. They are light in weight, they have medium torque and are CHEAP in price.

They HAVE their place in a professional toolbox of the Handy Man, Installer, Electrician (fans, plates, boxes), Plumber, etc. but NOT a True Carpenters box.

If you use one for driving 3 or 4 inch screws.....FORGET IT! Not for a Deck Builder!


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

like malco said. It depends on what your doing too. I dont have any corded ryobi tools because unlike the battery stuff the better brands are not that much more expensive. As for big screws like for a deck and such, even though some powerfull battery drills can do it, just get out the cord and real drill. Its cheaper and no limit on power. Weve discussed this on other threads aready. Do a search something


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

something said:


> Hey Im considering getting the Ryobi 4 piece lithium ion combo set. Has anyone used these tools before?? Are they as good as they claim they are, or are they just a waste?


 


*DON'T BUY THE LITHIUM SET!!!! *

I went through 2 seperate sets. On 1 set 1 battery wouldn't charge after about 6 cycles. On the next set the charger made it about 3 cycles. I got my money back after the second return. I like ryobi they have always been well worth the money for me. I don't hate the company or look down my nose at them at all.. I have the ni-cad set with 6 batteries and the double charger and never have problems. But I have to warn you 



*DON'T BUY THE LITHIUM SET!!!*


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

It could be you just got a bad one, I am thinking of going that route myself instead of by bosch i have been buying for years.


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought the older Ryobi One series drill, saw and impact gun. I got them seperately when they went on sale and have had no problems other than the battery life is a little short. I bought the lithium-ion battery and charger to see how good it was and the battery lasted twice as long or ore. I also have no problem driving 4" screws with the impact gun.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I got the sawzall, hammer drill & circ saw for about $50 less than the price of a DeWalt drill alone.*

*I beat the living crap out of them, I seldom pull out my corded sawzall, I burn up the batteries, often drilling 2" holes.*

*The tools themselves are ok, not as good as a DeWalt, the batteries completely suck, I get maybe a year off them if I'm lucky.*

*The batteries are about $20 apiece, compared to DeWallts $60.*

*The most you can expect from Nickel batteries is 2 years anyway.*

*I'll be switching to the LI batteries if I hear good things...but for the cost vs time they last, the nickels serve me well.*


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

my thougts exactly grumpy. Only thing is i have great charge life out of mine allthough i dont try to drill 2" holes. One battery last 2-3 hours putting on metal roofing. I once literly melted a battery while drilling a 1/2" hole in 1/2" thick steel. The battery didnt die it just melted. I know it was against my own advise and should have gotten the corded out. I did for the rest of the holes. At $20 apiece there well worth the money.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Seeing how Ryobi owns Milwaukee now, I might have to rethink my stand on Ryobi. To me, the brand will always smack of DIY junk tools.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Seeing how Ryobi owns Milwaukee now, I might have to rethink my stand on Ryobi. To me, the brand will always smack of DIY junk tools.


They are basically that. DIY JUNK. But..............They are cheap and will perform basic tasks with ease and comfort.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Seeing how Ryobi owns Milwaukee now, I might have to rethink my stand on Ryobi. To me, the brand will always smack of DIY junk tools.


There still better than skill, craftman and B&D power tools.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Not worth it. They have no power.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> It could be you just got a bad one, I am thinking of going that route myself instead of by bosch i have been buying for years.


 
2 seperate sets were bad. It was the very first run of the new batteries though. The tools themselves were good.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Chris G said:


> Not worth it. They have no power.


 
With the impact driver it will put 3" screws in all day with ease. I've owned ryobi for years and have always thought I had good value for the dollar. (except the lithium incidents)


----------



## MazalBuild (Mar 21, 2008)

something said:


> Hey Im considering getting the Ryobi 4 piece lithium ion combo set. Has anyone used these tools before?? Are they as good as they claim they are, or are they just a waste?


HAHAHHAH THEY BURNT UP ON ME IN 2 DAYS 
Thank god for home depot returns
F-um


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Are you guys really serious about wasting your time buying those tools only to have too keep taking them back all the time because they puke out? When I need my cordless drill I want the damn thing to work each time, every time. I dont have time to run back and forth and exchange junk for junk. My time is more vaulable than most any tool you can buy. Skip the junk and buy a real tool.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

You got that right WarnerConstInc,
Also, who wants to deal with "Returns Dept". Those people can have real attitudes sometimes (not to mention the lines).
Steve


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Are you guys really serious about wasting your time buying those tools only to have too keep taking them back all the time because they puke out? When I need my cordless drill I want the damn thing to work each time, every time. I dont have time to run back and forth and exchange junk for junk. My time is more vaulable than most any tool you can buy. Skip the junk and buy a real tool.


*After dropping a $260 DeWalt drill off a ten footer I was in a pinch & short on cash about 8 years ago.*

*Stopped at cheapo depot to get something to hold me over till payday, walked out with an 18 volt sawzall, hammerdrill, circ saw and crappy flashlight for less than $160.*

*I figured I'd burn the set out in three months and go back to DeWalt.*

*That didn't happen, the sawzall I still have, works fine, I have since burnt out the drill and replaced it.*

*The batteries only lasted 8 months, they were pathetic and apparently there had been a wiring defect from the factory, I got them replaced for free.*

*The math, Ryobi drills are $50, DeWalts are $260...will a DeWalt outlast a Ryobi 5 times over?*
*Not with me, I beat the crap outta my drills.*

*I usually get maybe a year from the Nickel batteries, which sucks, until you compare the $20 per battery to the $60 for DeWalt.*

*As I understand, any battery, beit LI or NmH will only last 2 years max anyway before they chemically break down.*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Seeing how Ryobi owns Milwaukee now, I might have to rethink my stand on Ryobi. To me, the brand will always smack of DIY junk tools.


*TTI is the MFG contractor for those two as well as Ridgid cordless tools.*

*I might stand correted, but I think DeWalt is owned by B&D.*


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Seeing how Ryobi owns Milwaukee now,


Actually they don't own Milwaukee.

The same company that owns Ryobi also owns Milwaukee. But both Ryobi and Milwaukee are separate entities.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *TTI is the MFG contractor for those two as well as Ridgid cordless tools.*
> 
> *I might stand correted, but I think DeWalt is owned by B&D.*



Correct! Baltimore, MD


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dewalt


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Milwaukee, Ryobi, and Ridgid are all owned by TTi parent company, and they may still be made in different facilities. You must see the resembelance of some of the Milwaukee and Ridgid tools. The new Milwaukee is has a striking resembelance to many Ryobi and Ridgid tools. You have to expect the parent company to make cost cuts in production. I'm not saying they are bad tools but there are some similarities that don't make me believe the whole parent company only argument.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

"RIDGID is the popular name of the Ridge Tool Company of Elyria, Ohio. Founded in the 1920s as a manufacturer of professional plumbing and HVAC tools, they have relatively recently[when?] branched out into more general-purpose hand tools and power tools. They are now a division of Emerson Electric Company."


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIDGID



"Techtronic Industries Company Limited (SEHK: 669,OTCBB: TTNDY), Techtronic or TTI, is one of the world's leading manufacturing and trading company in electrical and electronic products. Its products include Milwaukee, AEG, and Ryobi power tools and accessories, Ryobi and Homelite outdoor products, and Hoover, Dirt Devil and Vax floor care appliances. It was established in 1985 and it is headquartered in Hong Kong."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Techtronic_Industries


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

In my EXPERIENCE. The Ryobi tools are JUNK. Fine for homeowner who uses them from time to time, but not to be used daily! I had the one+ dril and saw, the dril while driving a two inch screw made a loud pop and never worked again! Couldn't get it replaced. At least DeWalt actually honors their warranty.

On another note, Who gives a crap if DeWalt is owned by the same company as B&D and other similar things. It doesn't mean anything other than that the same company ownes at least 51% of the companies stock. They are still completely different companies and will continue to be. It makes no sense to change your thought on one brand because another owns it or is owned by the same company as another unless one gets phased out for the other.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ALCbuilding said:


> In my EXPERIENCE. The Ryobi tools are JUNK. Fine for homeowner who uses them from time to time, but not to be used daily! I had the one+ dril and saw, the dril while driving a two inch screw made a loud pop and never worked again! Couldn't get it replaced. At least DeWalt actually honors their warranty.
> 
> On another note, Who gives a crap if DeWalt is owned by the same company as B&D and other similar things. It doesn't mean anything other than that the same company ownes at least 51% of the companies stock. They are still completely different companies and will continue to be. It makes no sense to change your thought on one brand because another owns it or is owned by the same company as another unless one gets phased out for the other.


B & D guts and DeWalt guts, on a lot of units, are THE SAME. According to a B&D Rep that I have spoken with on a few occasions. (FireStorm in particular)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Guess I stirred this up a bit ago huh? Personally I like to buy tools from smaller companies that are more concerened about actually having a customer for life than manufacturing and selling their product as cheaply as possible. I think that is where I was going with this.


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> B & D guts and DeWalt guts, on a lot of units, are THE SAME. According to a B&D Rep that I have spoken with on a few occasions. (FireStorm in particular)


I work with a guy who has almost every firestorm cordless tool there is and every one of them is total junk. The B&D dude probably said that to make you think they were better than they are. If you go down to a small enough level then you could say the guts of pretty much any two items is the same. It's like saying that the guts of the engine in my truck is the same as the guts of the engine in a Big Rig. thats my nickel anyway (hoping worth more than 2 cents).


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Guess I stirred this up a bit ago huh? Personally I like to buy tools from smaller companies that are more concerened about actually having a customer for life than manufacturing and selling their product as cheaply as possible. I think that is where I was going with this.


 :agreed Dunno if you meant the manufacturer or the retailer, but good principle for both. I don't buy my tools from Home Depot, I buy them mostly from Western Tool (other than little things) and they will do all they can to keep me happy, any time I have a problem they send my tool in for me to get it fixed/replaced, All I have to do is give it to em and they take care of the rest. Plus they give me a printout at the end of the year for taxes so I don't have to save reciepts.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ALCbuilding said:


> I work with a guy who has almost every firestorm cordless tool there is and every one of them is total junk. The B&D dude probably said that to make you think they were better than they are. If you go down to a small enough level then you could say the guts of pretty much any two items is the same. It's like saying that the guts of the engine in my truck is the same as the guts of the engine in a Big Rig. thats my nickel anyway (hoping worth more than 2 cents).



What??? And DeWalt is "Quality"?:laughing:


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> What??? And DeWalt is "Quality"?:laughing:


 whole heck of a lot better than a lot of others.
Have you used dewalt tools or are you speaking from just what you have heard from others.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ALCbuilding said:


> whole heck of a lot better than a lot of others.
> Have you used dewalt tools or are you speaking from just what you have heard from others.



Experience. REAL experience. 2 1/4 hole saw burned one up after 2 uses. Aluminum clad foam core door.

Some may laugh, but I now use RIDGID because of the return/warranty situation. Have YET to use the warranty and I beat the HELL out of it.


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Experience. REAL experience. 2 1/4 hole saw burned one up after 2 uses. Aluminum clad foam core door.
> 
> Some may laugh, but I now use RIDGID because of the return/warranty situation. Have YET to use the warranty and I beat the HELL out of it.


I had a three inch hole spin the Dewalt drill around and smack me in the head hard enough to put me down for a while. I drill holes up to 13/16 into steel all the time with mine. Mine works pretty dang hard. Drills have the clutch adjustments for a reason.

Just as with anything else, DeWalt has it's few that make a bad name. I think of the Big 3 Auto makers. Ford, GM, and Dodge all have their trouble-free rigs that last forever and they all have their lemons. I think the same is true of almost everything.

I have thought about starting to get the Rigid tools because of the Lifetime warranty, but hadn't looked into it enough to know what it takes to get them warrantied.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ALCbuilding said:


> I had a three inch hole spin the Dewalt drill around and smack me in the head hard enough to put me down for a while. I drill holes up to 13/16 into steel all the time with mine. Mine works pretty dang hard. Drills have the clutch adjustments for a reason.
> 
> Just as with anything else, DeWalt has it's few that make a bad name. I think of the Big 3 Auto makers. Ford, GM, and Dodge all have their trouble-free rigs that last forever and they all have their lemons. I think the same is true of almost everything.
> 
> I have thought about starting to get the Rigid tools because of the Lifetime warranty, but hadn't looked into it enough to know what it takes to get them warrantied.



DeWalt was once the Poster Tool for the Trades. Their time has come and gone.

My RIDGID has given my wrist and elbow the test! It has a pretty good torque rating.

Check out the RIDGID. It is on par with DeWalt or what once was DeWalt.


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> DeWalt was once the Poster Tool for the Trades. Their time has come and gone.
> 
> My RIDGID has given my wrist and elbow the test! It has a pretty good torque rating.
> 
> Check out the RIDGID. It is on par with DeWalt or what once was DeWalt.


Are you the one that in another thread posted a pic of your trailer and had like 12 Rigid batts lined up?

I will admit that I agree they are not as good as they used to be. And admit that I have had issues with my DeWalt set. My betteries and my recip saw get so hot you can barely touch em. My Impact driver almost burned up the other day (Smelled like it, but still worked). I just sent in my impact driver and a battery, told I would most likely just get new ones of each. Dropped my Recip saw a while back and back half of handle broke off, they warranty fixed that for free as well.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ALCbuilding said:


> Are you the one that in another thread posted a pic of your trailer and had like 12 Rigid batts lined up?
> .



I know the post, but it was not mine.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

ALCbuilding said:


> Just as with anything else, DeWalt has it's few that make a bad name. I think of the Big 3 Auto makers. Ford, GM, and Dodge all have their trouble-free rigs that last forever and they all have their lemons. I think the same is true of almost everything.


That is the most true words in this thread. One person burned up a drill with 2 holes and the next will drill 1000 holes with the same drill. Personaly i bought the ryobi kit cause it was CHEAP but not TOO cheap and my friends have had good luck withem.I have driven lots of 3 inch screws with my 18v+1 drill and probably 100lbs of 1-1/2" metal roof screws with no problem. The recip saw and circ. saw perform well too. I love the flashlight but the vacume SUCKS or doesent suck:blink:. Ive replaced the 2 batteries once ($40) in 4 years. Mine has paid for itself many times over. Its really up to how much you think you can afford. The other day i used someones new 18 volt dewalt not ion and i loved it. It is no dought better quallity than the ryobi but is it worth 4 times the price, probably not.
Its my opinion that ryobi is hands down the best bang for the buck out there including the $20 B&D and the $300 dewalts and otners. Battey powered that is. Corded tools are a whole nother story.


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

If ya wanna get DeWalt cordless tools without payin an arm and a leg your best bet is to wait a little bit longer till you can afford the 6 pc kit or higher. I paid less than 100 bucks a tool for mine and got a freebie, so really I got a 7 pc for right around 600 out the door (I hate sales tax!). Now I watch Ebay for cheap deals on batteries.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

....


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

dlcj said:


> That is the most true words in this thread. One person burned up a drill with 2 holes and the next will drill 1000 holes with the same drill. Personaly i bought the ryobi kit cause it was CHEAP but not TOO cheap and my friends have had good luck withem.I have driven lots of 3 inch screws with my 18v+1 drill and probably 100lbs of 1-1/2" metal roof screws with no problem. The recip saw and circ. saw perform well too. I love the flashlight but the vacume SUCKS or doesent suck:blink:. Ive replaced the 2 batteries once ($40) in 4 years. Mine has paid for itself many times over. Its really up to how much you think you can afford. The other day i used someones new 18 volt dewalt not ion and i loved it. It is no dought better quallity than the ryobi but is it worth 4 times the price, probably not.
> Its my opinion that ryobi is hands down the best bang for the buck out there including the $20 B&D and the $300 dewalts and otners. Battey powered that is. Corded tools are a whole nother story.


I do agree that the Ryobi tools were decent. I have seen a few people get some real good use out of em. I have however seen more people have bad luck than good when used almost daily like most builders will.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Alot of my tools have been purchased as "bare" tools (without batteries, charger, etc...). If you already have a good stock of batteries & chargers, then bare tools are the inexpensive way to go. Alot of them even come with cases & on occasion, a charger or something else gets slipped in.
The only power tool that I haven't purchased online (& cheap) lately is a impact driver, because my drill gave up the ghost unexpectedly. If you are not in a hurry, online is the best & the warranty is the same.
Steve


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Seeing how Ryobi owns Milwaukee now, I might have to rethink my stand on Ryobi. To me, the brand will always smack of DIY junk tools.


 Every big company seems to like to have a junk DIY brand and a contractor brand. Bosch makes Skil, B&D makes DeWalt, TTi has Ryobi and Milwakee...

Anyway, I have a DeWalt cordless that works it's butt off all the time. However 90% of the time I'm using long auger bits and out of all the cordless drills, my dewalt does the best job for just straight drilling.








In the not-so-distant future I'm buying a new cordless combo kit, and I'll probably go with Makita. I think their tools in general are very well made and not too heavy.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

fungku said:


> Every big company seems to like to have a junk DIY brand and a contractor brand. Bosch makes Skil, B&D makes DeWalt, TTi has Ryobi and Milwakee...
> 
> Anyway, I have a DeWalt cordless that works it's butt off all the time. However 90% of the time I'm using long auger bits and out of all the cordless drills, my dewalt does the best job for just straight drilling.
> 
> ...


I know cordless is all about convenence and portability but come on man are you drilling all these holes out on the back forty with no electric? The dewalts and makitas even ryobi may have the power to handle big auger bits (for a little while) but its costing you. You will wear out the dewalts and makitas and many batteries costing you $1000+ over the years when a $130 milwaukee or dewalt with $20 cord will outlast all of them many times over. I just dont get it.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

dlcj said:


> I know cordless is all about convenence and portability but come on man are you drilling all these holes out on the back forty with no electric? The dewalts and makitas even ryobi may have the power to handle big auger bits (for a little while) but its costing you. You will wear out the dewalts and makitas and many batteries costing you $1000+ over the years when a $130 milwaukee or dewalt with $20 cord will outlast all of them many times over. I just dont get it.


:laughing: I just don't feel like dragging a cord around where I need to be, and I'm getting a new Makita kit soon so if my dewalt dies, that's okay :whistling

I probably won't abuse my new kit so much :shifty:


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

fungku said:


> I probably won't abuse my new kit so much :shifty:


you'll start out that way and it'll last for a while, but soon you'll start treating it the same way.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

i have the older full set. its ok. i tend to use my makita and dewalt more. i would compare the ryobi with the craftsman 19.2 sets. there ok. but on a good note there cheap. if the last 6 moths or a year i got my moneys worth!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mnjconstruction said:


> i would compare the ryobi with the craftsman 19.2 sets. there ok. but on a good note there cheap. if the last 6 moths or a year i got my moneys worth!!



That is certainly how I see them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Wow.


Well Hell! They ARE from the same TTI! Craftsman and Ryobi.


" _What were TTI's major acquisitions in recent years?_

2007, January - Hoover® floor care business in North America

2005, January – Milwaukee®, AEG® and DreBo® power tools and accessories businesses

2004, January - Ryobi® North America (outdoor power equipment)

2003, April - Royal Appliance Mfg. Co. (floor care appliances)

2002, February - Ryobi® Australia and New Zealand (power tools and outdoor power equipment)

2001, November - Homelite® (Outdoor power equipment)

2001, August - Ryobi® Europe (power tools and outdoor power equipment)

2000, August - Ryobi® North America (power tools)

1999, September - Vax® (floor care appliances) "


" _What does TTI's global brand portfolio consist of?_

Our brands include Milwaukee®, AEG® and Ryobi® power tools and accessories, Ryobi® and Homelite® outdoor power equipment and, Hoover® Dirt Devil®, and Vax® floor care products. "

http://www.ttigroup.com/customPages/FAQ_-_Fundamentals.php



" Techtronic Industries Co. Ltd. ("TTI") (HKEx stock code: 669; ADR symbol: TTNDY) today announced a multi-year extension of its strategic supply agreement with Sears Holdings to continue building Craftsman(R) power tools until 2010 and a new supply agreement for Kenmore(R) vacuums. "

http://www.azobuild.com/news.asp?newsID=2351


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

I have the cheap Ryobi circular saw, (24 months)It is my sacrificial lamb on the site, if a floor or roof has to be cut up and removed I reach for it. I have not been able to break it with heavy use. ( Not abuse) I would not use it for framing or anything where there needs to be precision, the blade does not stay at 0 degrees, and it needs to be positioned with a square.


----------



## nailman (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't think cordless tools should be on job sites if your framing or decking and so on. Your cordless saw going to out last a Mag77 ? The time it take's to change your battery I have made 2 or 3 cuts already. Sawzall's are just as bad, battery dies half way though the cut oops, got to go get a battery. Cordless screwguns I can see, but leave the rest in the truck. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

nailman said:


> I don't think cordless tools should be on job sites if your framing or decking and so on. Your cordless saw going to out last a Mag77 ? The time it take's to change your battery I have made 2 or 3 cuts already. Sawzall's are just as bad, battery dies half way though the cut oops, got to go get a battery. Cordless screwguns I can see, but leave the rest in the truck. Just my 2 cents.


im with you. NO cordless no matter how powerful will be as strong or last as long nor match the price of a corded tool.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm with nail man I like corded tools and don't own any thing but cordless drill and impact driver . I mite get a makita set from Lowe's, I'm liking the makita tools


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

my 1/2 inch cordless dewalt drill is every bit as strong as most any corded 1/2 inch drills I have ever used.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I use my 1/2" Dewalt cordless to mix paint & mud & to do all of my heavy duty jobs. 3 years & still going strong.
Steve


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

stp57 said:


> I use my 1/2" Dewalt cordless to mix paint & mud & to do all of my heavy duty jobs. 3 years & still going strong.
> Steve


And my tool repair guy wonders how he gets so many repair jobs everyday.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

wellbuilthome said:


> I'm with nail man I like corded tools and don't own any thing but cordless drill and impact driver . I mite get a makita set from Lowe's, I'm liking the makita tools


Same deal with me. Cordless impact driver and a cordless drill. All my other tools are mains powered due to cost, reliability and just plain power. I love tools and see them as toys but they do have to fill a role. Cordless has it's place on hydraulic lifts, down tunnels and in small roof cavities but everywhere else they can't compete with mains powered tools.


----------



## ShAkEr JaKeR (Jan 29, 2012)

it will do anything you ask it to and will outlive a dewalt everytime ive used it in snow rain and hot boiling sun ive droped it three storys onto concrete ive droped more screws out of my pouch then most people have ever driven and half of them have been with a ryobi i will never buy anything else because mine will not die


----------



## ShAkEr JaKeR (Jan 29, 2012)

the only thing the chinese have ever got right


----------



## ShAkEr JaKeR (Jan 29, 2012)

stp57 said:


> I use my 1/2" Dewalt cordless to mix paint & mud & to do all of my heavy duty jobs. 3 years & still going strong.
> Steve


i use my ryobi to fix my default tools


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ShAkEr JaKeR said:


> the only thing the chinese have ever got right


Bro,,, The Ryobi is a Japanese co.:blink:
http://www.ryobi-group.co.jp/en/company/office_directory.html
http://www.ryobi-group.co.jp/en/company/history.html
And you can note that many overseas sales were sold off to TTI.
In Japan Ryobi is a top quality tool manufacture.
Ryobi is pronounced Yo-bee.:thumbsup:


Now you've got me jumped in on a 4 year old thread:blink:


----------

